# more smiles



## Ernest (Jul 13, 2005)

My goal this week is to smile more when I see people. My smile is what I'm the most self-conscious about. Sometimes I cover my mouth with my hand or turn away from people when I laugh.


----------



## Matilda (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow! What a sunny goal! 

I can share ne more technique. It is a little bit harder but it is great. Try to pay compliments to unknown people. 

While walking with her dog; in transport; in lift.. anywhere!

It must be spontaneous

What a joy when you suddenly make someone to smile! You are getting the fullest satisfaction!


----------



## Ernest (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank you for replying Matilda. I've been watching my post and I didn't think anyone was going to respond. 37 people viewed my post, but you're the only one to reply. I've noticed that this forum and the positive thinking forum don't get very many replies. I guess that's understandable considering the nature of SA. Look in the just for fun forum. Some of those posts get thousands of replies. Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## PeekABoo (Oct 23, 2004)

I think that's a very good goal, Ernest... and a wonderful way of beginning a new habit that will get most people to smile back at you, will give both you and them a sunny spot in each of your day, and help to build your self-confidence at the same time.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I think that's a great goal too, Ernest. How has it been going?


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Ernest, here's a poem about smiling I came across today. (I have no idea who wrote it.) I thought you might like it. 

"It was only a sunny smile, and little it cost in the giving. But like morning light, it scattered the night, and made the day worth living."


----------



## phantomsolstice (Aug 29, 2005)

*..*

I am smiling too. I shall smile at people today as well. It is also my goal. Let us smile together. Smile. We shall be alright.


----------

